
People worth working for - rumberg
Bill Gates tweeted on May 15th career advice on Twitter: &quot;Meanwhile, surround yourself with people who challenge you, teach you, and push you to be your best self. As @MelindaGates does for me.&quot;<p>As far as I know there is no platform or website that highlights great people who fall into this category at companies. It&#x27;s a rough idea, but would you look on a job website that highlights the people that you would work with and the boss that you would work for?
======
ams6110
You might ask the company for some references when you interview. After all
they require the same from you.

------
SirLJ
I don't think you can quantify a relationship like that...

